# Excision, Ulnar Styloid Non-Union



## jmkitchen (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Do I need to use unlisted? If so, what would be best for comparison? Thanks in advance. 

....Once the wrist joint was drained, an approach to the ulnar styloid nonunion was carried out just volar to the extensor carpi ulnaris tendon. The extensor carpi ulnaris tendon sheath and subsheath were non-violated for this portion of the case. The ulnar styloid nonunion was identified, localized, and then subperiosteally dissected using meticulous technique and a 64 blade. 

Of note, only skin was incised. Blunt dissection was carried out, and preservation of dorsal ulnar branches was carried out with protection of these throughout the case. 

Once the ulnar styloid nonunion was excised, a Mini Mitek from DePuy was placed at the base of the styloid defect, and a repair of the soft tissue attachments from the ulnar styloid was carried out to provide stability. Once that was achieved, the deep tissue was closed with 2-0 Orthocord, followed by nylon for skin and the portals. The patient was then placed in sterile dressings, a sugar tong splint, extubated in the operating room and transferred to the recovery room in stable condition without any known complications.


----------



## MARY K (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you checked cpt 25400. W/o compete op note this is just a guess


----------



## nparmele (May 16, 2013)

Did you end up checking out 25240?   25400 seemed excessive when no saws, plates and screws were used.  I just came across this surgery in our acs and started researching it.  The Ingenix 2013 coding companion shows that 25400 is much more in depth then what our surgeon did and what your surgeon did a few years back.  I'm just curious as to what you ended up doing if you are still with that doctor.


----------

